# المنتديات الأردنية > السياحه في الأردن > منتدى الجزائر >  شواطىء الجزائر

## anoucha

سلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

هده شواطىء من بلادي الجزائر 

مدينة جيجل


مدينة عنابة


مدينة مستغانم


مدينة وهران



عين تموشنت

شواطىء بجاية
[IMG]http://users.antrasite.be/ppoisse/********s/Images/Algerie/bejaia13.jpg[/IMG]
شواطىء سكيكدة




ارجو ان تنال اعجابكم

----------


## ابو عوده

الله الله على الجزائر ما احلها  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## anoucha

مرسييييييييييي :Icon15:

----------


## الصقر الذهبي

تتهنوا يا عمي والله انه ما حد ادكم احنا عنا شاطىء واحد بس والله ان بنحزن

 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## anoucha

نحنا شوطئنا بتمتد على 1200 كلم

----------


## الصقر الذهبي

> نحنا شوطئنا بتمتد على 1200 كلم


عادي اصلا احنا ما بنحب المي 

لذلك ما بتهمنا الشواطىء

مش هيك نجوى كرم بتحكي

----------


## anoucha

مبين انها ما بتهمكن :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## الصقر الذهبي

> مبين انها ما بتهمكن



ايوه هو ده

ياعمي شو يعني المي 

اكيد الصحراء الصفراء والرمال المتطايرة احلى

صح

 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## anoucha

يي على صحرائنا بتجنن

----------


## الصقر الذهبي

ليه هي صحراء المريخ 
 :SnipeR (62): 
ياعمي الصحراء صحراء
 :SnipeR (30): 
ولي كل شي بدكوا تغلبونا فيه 
 :SnipeR (30): 

اي خلونا شيحرام عليكوا
 :Eh S(2): 
ولي ما اقواكم
 :Bl (14): 
والله انكوا بتخوفوا
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## anoucha

الله يسلمك بس شوبدنا نساوي بلدنا حلو بس بدو شوي تزبيط بس

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> نحنا شوطئنا بتمتد على 1200 كلم


احنا بيجوز اقل من 100 كم :Icon31: 

بس في مدينة العقبة عند البحر الاحمر :Icon31: 

مع العلم انه البحر الاحمر من البحور التي تمتد(تزداد مساحتها) :Icon31: 

الله يخليكوا الجزائر و اهلها الطيبين :Icon31:

----------


## العراب89

> الله الله على الجزائر ما احلها




شو رايك ابو عودة نروح نجربها اسبوع زمان 

بس اكيد رح تكون الاردن احلى

يسلموووووووووووووووووووووووو انوشا

صور حلوة
 :SnipeR (62):

----------


## دمعة فرح

:SnipeR (62):

----------


## شمعة امل

وين الشلف ؟؟ :SnipeR (30):

----------


## دليلة

ودي شواطئ الشلف مسقط راس  شمعة امل  كلو ولا زعلك

----------


## شمعة امل

> ودي شواطئ الشلف مسقط راس شمعة امل كلو ولا زعلك


 
يعطيك الصحه يا دليله  :SnipeR (62): 
بانتظار زيارتك  :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## ابو عوده

:SnipeR (62): 


> يعطيك الصحه يا دليله 
> بانتظار زيارتك


يا رب تغرقي يا مقصوفه  في الشاطئ :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## شمعة امل

> يا رب تغرقي يا مقصوفه في الشاطئ


الكلام على مين ؟؟ :SnipeR (30): 
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ابو عوده

> الكلام على مين ؟؟


على بقلبك كبير الي مليان حنيه دائما بتكبر عليا  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
يا مقصوفه طبعا عليكي  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## شمعة امل

> على بقلبك كبير الي مليان حنيه دائما بتكبر عليا 
> يا مقصوفه طبعا عليكي


لالا تحلم  :Db465236ff: 
انا بغرق غيري بس ما اغرق  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ابو عوده

> لالا تحلم 
> انا بغرق غيري بس ما اغرق


اه يا مقصوفه وضعك تحت الصفر  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): كل يوم بتموتي موته شكل  :Eh S(2):  :Db465236ff: 
اصلا انتي طالعه من القبر بكفاله  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## شمعة امل

:Eh S(2): 
ليش بتذكرني ؟

 :Db465236ff:

----------


## ابو عوده

> ليش بتذكرني ؟


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
مشان ما تنسي حالك  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## anoucha

> احنا بيجوز اقل من 100 كم
> 
> بس في مدينة العقبة عند البحر الاحمر
> 
> مع العلم انه البحر الاحمر من البحور التي تمتد(تزداد مساحتها)
> 
> الله يخليكوا الجزائر و اهلها الطيبين


اي عيش يا قديش لحتى يتوسع بحركم و يصير 1200كم :Icon31:

----------


## الصقر الذهبي

> اي عيش يا قديش لحتى يتوسع بحركم و يصير 1200كم



لك هادي جملة اردنية 

ليه عم تسرق مصطلحاتنا
 :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):

----------

